# Surf Watch, not Grand Ocean



## flyboy0681 (Sep 20, 2011)

I had sent in a request to fulfill my Encore week in Hilton Head for next summer and had requested Grand Ocean, Barony and Surf Watch in that order and was assigned Surf Watch. I'm pretty bummed since the sales person stated that I could request which property that I wanted.

In the event that I can't change it, what's the actual difference between Surf Watch and the other two?


----------



## chalee94 (Sep 20, 2011)

flyboy0681 said:


> In the event that I can't change it, what's the actual difference between Surf Watch and the other two?



surfwatch is newer and very nice.  it is not "directly" on the ocean - even the one building with ocean views is set back from the beach with a few hundred feet of boardwalk - but it's not a long walk.  i stayed there last year and thought it was great.

grande ocean has a better location right on the ocean, is larger and includes a sea pines pass.  

you can use the search function to find out more but here are some threads to start you off:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=139364

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128422

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=102506


----------



## TSPam (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi,
We have stayed at all three and we prefer Surfwatch. It is true that it is set back from the ocean but i like the salt marsh and all of the big birds that come in the critters that hang out.
The Surfwatch master bedroom has a huge shower with 5 heads sprays that I love. It has no tub ( which I never uses as I much prefer a heated hot tub which they have outside or at the indoor pool)
Surfwatch has salt water pools (maybe G. Ocean and Barony do now too) 
surfwatch is a bit smaller and I love the fire pits and the little movie theater. The staff are terrific. 
That being said, G ocean is a great resort. It is right on the Ocean but with the growth of the trees many rooms do not have a view any more. It is nice that you get the pass to sea pines included ( a $5 a day value) and there are some nice restaurants and the marina to visit in Sea Pines.
I would take Surfwatch or Grande Ocean over Barony. Two of the buildings at Barony are away from the ocean behind another hotel. Usually only owners get the ocean front building. The buildings by the ocean have a lot of trees between them and so there is not much view ( or sun) in those units. It feels a bit close to me.
I have had not so friendly staff at Barony but they could have just been having bad days.
You can walk along the beach from Barony to Surfwatch--it is about a mile.
Any of these three are lovely resorts, on a beautiful beach in a great town


----------



## yumdrey (Sep 20, 2011)

I have stayed at all three of them, and I am an owner of Grande Ocean.
If you like new, better furniture and clean floor, Barony beach resort was updated recently and has better/newer set up in unit. That being said, I liked the unit itself, but unless you get an oceanfront building/high floor, other buildings don't have impressive view. Barony is building a new pool now, so when it is done, it can be more attractive to families with kids.
Barony is in more quiet and safe area. 
SurfWatch is the newest resort and they have nice outdoor and indoor (heated) pools. SurfWatch offered the most activities for kids and family and those activities were better than Grande ocean or barony beach. For example, grande ocean has a sundae party and they offer two flavors of ice cream and two or three toppings and whip cream and choc. syrup. SurfWatch had the same sundae party and they offered "more toppings" in "better cups".
SurfWatch has free fishing pole and tool rental program. Board said $10 per day, but when you return it within 24 hours, they don't charge for it. And in SurfWatch pond, there are bunch of big and small fish so you will not be bored.
Grande Ocean is near by many restaurants, and located right on the beach, but beach is somewhat crowded and pools are crowded too. The units show some age also (I thought the same in surfwatch). I thought they will change some furniture soon.

I will choose SurfWatch if I can pick one among them. Surfwatch beach is a short walk (about 3-4 minutes), very quiet, love a pool and bar near beach.
There is a button to call golf cart if you need a ride to beach.
The only thing can beat my choice is an oceanfront, high floor unit in Grande Ocean 
Have a great time!


----------



## normab (Sep 20, 2011)

We own at SW, and have traded 3 times into GO and once into BB.

As a reference, we typically are there by ourselves, no kids or family. Any preference is usually based on what your situation and activities are.

 We like both GO and SW for different reasons.  When we stay at GO, there are more pools and hottubs to choose from.  Also we tend to go into SeaPines for dinner more since it is free. We probably spend more time on that part of the island, period. Staff is helpful if you need anything.

We love the natural setting of SW and its trails, we also love the spacious modern shower in the master, and the indoor pool and hottub are great if the weather isn't so agreeable. When there we spend more time on the northern end of the island for the restaurants. Once the staff drove my husband to the mall to bring the car key after I locked myself out.  Coming from NJ I was really impressed!  There are also several nice family activities that are great if you have small children, that I don't think they have at GO or BB, due to the nature setting.

We did not like Barony and would not return.  The units are fine, but it is really a journey from the back units to the beach.  We didn't enjoy that part of the visit at all.  You need to make sure you take whatever you need!! 

Please take you trip with an open mind.  We think that SW and GO are equivalent, but each has its distinct merits.  We enjoy both!!!

Norma


----------



## ilene13 (Sep 20, 2011)

*HH resorts*

We used to own at GO and Barony.  We now own a 3 bedroom at SW.  I loved GO we sold it when I changed jobs and could no longer spend 2 weeks in the summer away.  At the time we kept BB because it was newer.  I do not like BB.  We had an oceanview unit but they were not allowed to cut down the trees when the units were built--ergo no view of the ocean.  I also did not like the Port Royal location.  When Surfwatch was built Marriott took back my BB week and I bought a 3 bedroom unit at SW.  We love it there.  There are many activities and the walk to the beach is not that far.  Although GO is on the beach if you are in a back building it is not that much of a shorter walk.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Sep 20, 2011)

ilene13 said:


> ....  and I bought a 3 bedroom unit at SW.  We love it there.  There are many activities and the walk to the beach is not that far.  *Although GO is on the beach if you are in a back building it is not that much of a shorter walk.*



I've only visited Surfwatch (and like it a lot).... but this cannot be accurate, can it?   Only the one "close" villa at Surfwatch is comparable in "distance to the beach" to the "back" buildings at Grande Ocean.  At least that's what I recall...  and seemed to verify with Google.


----------



## jme (Sep 21, 2011)

FlyerBobcat said:


> I've only visited Surfwatch (and like it a lot).... but this cannot be accurate, can it?   Only the one "close" villa at Surfwatch is comparable in "distance to the beach" to the "back" buildings at Grande Ocean.  At least that's what I recall...  and seemed to verify with Google.



Tom you are accurate. The "back buildings" of GO are far closer than Surfwatch. And you don't have to take the golf cart shuttle or either hike the long boardwalk as with SW.

A picture is worth a thousand words:

Grande Ocean:
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=marri...068&sspn=25.981365,56.513672&vpsrc=6&t=h&z=17

Surfwatch:
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=marri...761013&sspn=0.00338,0.006899&vpsrc=6&t=h&z=17


----------



## flyboy0681 (Sep 21, 2011)

OK people, you convinced me to stick to my present reservation. Thanks for all of the feedback.


----------



## jme (Sep 21, 2011)

flyboy0681 said:


> OK people, you convinced me to stick to my present reservation. Thanks for all of the feedback.



if you heard a fair sampling of owners, you'd pick GO. but SW is still nice. I'd rate it 3rd behind GO and Barony (and not a close 3rd) , but.......to each his own.

somebody referred to using restaurants on north end of island-----but 95% are on mid & south side. 

walk to beach at SW is a long one, imho, as previous aerial views show. 

Bottom line, you'll enjoy HH island tremendously, and all the Marriotts are wonderful.


----------

